# Google- Pharmos Corporation Engages Cowen to Assist the Company with Accelerating - PR Newswire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Pharmos Corporation Engages Cowen to Assist the Company with Accelerating**PR Newswire (press release)*Dextofisopam is one of the most advanced compounds currently in clinical development for the treatment of *IBS*-d and *IBS*-a. Pharmos has engaged Cowen and *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

